# My repainted yet still more painting horse trailer / photos



## ibquackers20 (May 20, 2006)

I was going to sell my 2 horse trailer but after making it into a 3 horse trailer and new coat of paint , I went from drab brown to gloss blue and white. Took me a few days and 2 tone paint all over my hands but it is comming along great and now I am keeping it, hubby will have to go in to town and take all the for sale signs down now.

Cool what hard work will do and I am just loving it , hope my minis will also. Still have to scrape the roof and make the paddings for inside plus do second coat inside as well and fix the wood in there.

ugly brown, before painting







Shinny glossy blue and white but still a work in progress






What do you think, be honest


----------



## countryrose (May 20, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

You can come paint for me anytime!! Great job, looks better than new.


----------



## MInx (May 20, 2006)

:aktion033: I just love it, the way you outlined it and the color! Are you going to paint a farm name or anything on it?

You could paint mine if you want.

Maxine


----------



## Anne ABC (May 20, 2006)

Great job! And just think of the $$$'s you saved! Smart gal, I think! :aktion033:


----------



## crponies (May 20, 2006)

I think it looks really nice. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 20, 2006)

WOW--great job! It really looks nice and I bet your horses are going to love there shiney new trailer. Corinne


----------



## Voodoo (May 20, 2006)

Great Job :aktion033: !!!!!! YOu are doing a wonderful job on it. More pics when it's all done



: :bgrin


----------



## ibquackers20 (May 20, 2006)

We are going to put a name on it but have not come up with anything yet, or should I say I will be painting a name on it , So far hubby came up with B & B Ranch because both our names end with B'S but I am not keen on it.

As for the paint well since it is metal outside I used gloss rust proof paint and put it on mostly with a roller, it goes on pretty easy but hard to get off the hands /lol

It has cost me $300.00 so far with paint and all the wood I needed to make seperators inside changing it from a 2 horse straight loader to a 3 side loader, not to mention paint/rollers/brushes/all the hardware and turpintine to clean the brushes - and I found that when I am done for the day I just put the rollers and brushes in a plastic bag and put them into the freezer till I need them again , easy clean up.

I am open to any farm name ideas

My minis are - Bella/C.J/print and hubbys name is James and mine is Lori


----------



## Marty (May 20, 2006)

That looks awesome! What a lovely job you did.

I still have the rest of my inside padding to do too, so here's a hint for you:

Go to Walmart to the material department. Look underneath where they keep the bolts and you should find lots of vinal under there. They don't always keep it on top with the rest of the material. They also have sponge rubber too. Best prices around for doing your padding.


----------



## ibquackers20 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info marty , did not know they carried bolts in the material department but I am still not sure what color to use - I did the opposite inside. The walls on the top half are white and the beams in front and back rail is the same blue as outside and on the bottom half of the sides is wood which I still have to put plywood up because the old wood is splintering pretty bad. I will post photos of the inside when I clean up the flacking paint that I scrapped off the fiberglass roof, and I have the deviders in and secured.


----------



## miniapp (May 20, 2006)

: :new_shocked: WOW!!! You did a GREAT job!!! Want to do a 3 horse slant load gooseneck trailer..? LOL!!



:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Devon (May 20, 2006)

WOAH its a huge turn around looks brand new now! :bgrin


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (May 21, 2006)

WOW that is an improvement! My trailer is a rusty brown too right now and i've been meaning to get to it with a new color...great trailer though, the inside is very well put together and the undercarriage is in perfect condition amazingly for it's age! I love this little trailer =)

did you have to sand down the outside or anything or did you just paint right over all the old rust/paint???

What brand of paint did you use and how many coats did you put on?

Here's mine now...lol come paint mine! *bats eyes all cute-like*


----------



## dangerranger (May 21, 2006)

For inside padding I use rubber insulation. in 3/4 and 1" it also makes great saddle pads. I get the scraps from our AC guys. paint job looks great .


----------



## sharon (May 21, 2006)

Wow! That looks really nice!! I'm gonna have to show hubby because we bought an old used trailer a couple years back that is really just for hay storage. The people we got it from were going to repaint it, but just didn't get around to it. They had already primed the whole trailer so it is solid primer grey right now. All we'd need to do is lightly powerwash it and then paint.

Did you use the normal type rollers.....the fuzzy ones, not foam? HOw many coats did you paint? How many gallons, so I'd know how much to buy.


----------



## ibquackers20 (May 21, 2006)

Sharon and Minihoof , I sanded and grinded down the rust spots - there was not much. and since it was flat paint they used I just washed it and painted over the brown but had to use a dark color to go over it so I would not have to do so many coats. I bought 1 gallon of the blue and 1 gallon of the white, so far I have done 2 coats of blue and there still is about 1/4 a can left of the blue and 1/2 can of the white. Each can cost about 29.00 canadian.

Mini hoof your trailer looks shinny/glossy so you might want to do a sand job on it just so it get a little daller then the paint will stick really well. I am no painter but I do the best I can with the money I have / just do not always tell hubby what I spent or he would have a bird. I will go out when it gets a bit warmer, there is frost on the ground right now and I will get the name brand of the paint and after fixing my dogs kennel area so she does not keep escaping I will be giving my trailer another coat of white and touching up my oops on the blue. I liked doing it but would not do it for a living that is sure so sorry you guys you will have to paint your own



: :cheeky-smiley-006: Oh ya the roller I used was fuzzy one but not to fuzzy though kind of short fuzz , and not those really thick fuzz -


----------



## Mona (May 21, 2006)

You have that trailer looking great!! :aktion033:


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (May 21, 2006)

Thanks very much for the advise! I was hoping to get mine painted before my first show but that's already this next weekend lol I have too much going on to worry about the color of my trailer now! But after this weekend I plan to attack it like no tomorrow =)


----------



## Bighoop (May 21, 2006)

Did you use just a regular house paint or was it a specific paint for cars??? I also have a two horse trailer that I want to get painted and the quotes to get it sanded and painted were more than what the trailer is worth! Oh, also, how heavy of a grade of sandpaper did you use???

Great job on your trailer! :aktion033:


----------



## ibquackers20 (May 21, 2006)

bighoop ,I bought it at home hardware and it is a rust proof paint that comes in 1 gallon cans,not to sure about the sand paper because I did not have to sand mine just where the rust was,the old color was a flat paint or it may just have been a primer do not know


----------



## Valerie (May 21, 2006)

Wow, that looks great!! Love that blue & white, very nice, I am sure your horses will approve!!!

Lots a work there though, boy I can attest to painting, we painted our house last year by ourselves....yikes, don't think I will be wanting to do that again anytime soon, but it sure does save the $$. :bgrin


----------



## Bighoop (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info.! I appreciate it! :saludando:


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

Very stylish!

Pat yourself on the back for doing all that work. You should be proud of your efforts.


----------



## Happy Valley (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting this thread. I have a four-horse that is structurally sound and perfect for my needs but it does have some rust and is in BAD need of a paint job. I started to do it a few months ago and never finished. Seeing your results may be just what I need to get off my bottom and back my ears and just do it!

Stacye


----------



## midnight star stables (May 22, 2006)

:aktion033: :new_shocked: :aktion033:

Wow! Lovely job!


----------



## HJF (May 22, 2006)

Great job! :aktion033: It looks REALLY good!


----------



## whitney (May 22, 2006)

Looking GOOD!


----------



## Vicky Texas (May 22, 2006)

Wow, you guys did super. The trailer does not even look the old one. Amazing how

some paint can sure change them. We have one to repaint to. Hoping this Summer

to get our's done.

Vicky

:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bluerocket (May 22, 2006)

Nice Paint job!!! would love to see the dividers inside as well.

JJay


----------



## ibquackers20 (May 23, 2006)

Bluerocket , thank you and I will take some photos later today and post them but I am still working out a few things yet on the deviders but they are almost done. Maybe later some can help with ideas on how to make one side more secure.


----------

